# Stomach issue



## Kar (Feb 10, 2013)

I have an eight-year-old Havanese and her great granddaughter who will be two in Match. Yesterday, the older one (Pucci) threw up and seemed a little lethargic. I gave her a little rice and boiled chicken for dinner and she kept it down and wanted more. Today she seemed okay. But Ruby threw up this morning and had a somewhat loose stool a couple of hours ago. She is lethargic. We had several inches of snow and both dogs kept trying to eat the snow. So there's a possibility that they ate something they shouldn't have or I guess they could have a stomach bug. Any suggestions?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Did you happen to start a new bag of dog food? Or start a new bag of treats?

I hope they get better!!


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't like it when Buddha eats snow and I try to direct him to a different activity. The main reason I don't like it is because we have crabapple trees and I know that there are rotten crab apples under the snow and I don't want him eating them or developing a taste for them. We also have one of those miniature pear trees same thing. They are rotting under the snow. I also don't want that habit to form because the first time it snowed it was only about a half inch and Buddha was trying to lick it off of the driveway too much of a chance for him to lick gasoline, oil or antifreeze. Eating snow isn't necessary if they have plenty of water. If they eat a lot of snow it could probably make their tummy bloated and the vomiting could just be a way for their body to adjust from too much liquid.


----------

